# Dash Cam Suggestions



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

It's getting a little dangerous out there for Uber drivers. For my protection, I am thinking of getting a dash Cam. I am leaning towards the falcon zero f360 hd dash cam. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

I bought the Garmin Dashcam 20 + 32 gb sd card. Very happy with the ease of use (pretty much plug and play) and good quality 1080p video.

I'm considering getting a Transcend DrivePro 520 as an additional camera, it has 2 and records the interior in infrared, so in total darkness you get video of the interior for night time passengers.

If I purchase the Transcend 520, I'll put the Garmin facing the outside to the rear view.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

If you want the BEST dashcam use mobius actioncam they have a dash cam package which costs around 100, It is tiny and barely visible with no screen and it takes very good quality videos. I've tried several that were horrible. This is the best I've ever had!


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions fellas!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

There's a website called periscope. You can broadcast live over the Internet. They may have an app.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> It's getting a little dangerous out there for Uber drivers. For my protection, I am thinking of getting a dash Cam. I am leaning towards the falcon zero f360 hd dash cam. Any suggestions?


That's what I have now and I like it, here's a thread on the Falcon 360


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

I have been purchasing, testing and sending back 5-6 dash cams. None of them format the SD card or save the video in a format that I can view on a Macintosh. Anyone have a suggestion for a dashcam that will do this? Also, none of them are capturing video that is good enough to read license plates on the vehicle in front, especially at night.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> If you want the BEST dashcam use mobius actioncam they have a dash cam package which costs around 100, It is tiny and barely visible with no screen and it takes very good quality videos. I've tried several that were horrible. This is the best I've ever had!


This is NOT a good choice for an UBER driver that wants extended video time. Read the specs about the 40 minutes of video...


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> I have been purchasing, testing and sending back 5-6 dash cams. None of them format the SD card or save the video in a format that I can view on a Macintosh. Anyone have a suggestion for a dashcam that will do this? Also, none of them are capturing video that is good enough to read license plates on the vehicle in front, especially at night.


The Garmin Dashcam 20 produces files that will play on a Mac, also Garmin has software called Garmin Dashcam player that runs on the Mac. It's free, just download from the Garmin website.

I agree about the license plates. They are difficult to read, mostly too far away, or resolution is not high enough to zoom in on. But if there was an incident and you need to present evidence in court, the Dashcam is a better option than not having one.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> This is NOT a good choice for an UBER driver that wants extended video time. Read the specs about the 40 minutes of video...


It records ALOT more than that. Get the largest GB chip the site offers and you are all set.

https://www.mobius-actioncam.com/store/products/mobius-dashcam-package-stealth/

switch the options to 64gb a little bit more but so worth it


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Remember the higher quality the resolution the larger the files are. 

My Transcend DrivePro 520 fills 32GB in 7 and a half hours. 

When I bought the camera I bought a package deal that included two 32GB Class 10 SD cards.
I swap the card out half way through the night. 

I do a file dump to a 500GB USB drive every night to keep the files for future reference. 

The 520 can not capture license plates even on very high defination.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

the falcon F-360 is large! 11 x 4+...my mirror now is 8 x 3, and I have to adjust to see around it when making right hand turns.


----------



## JohnLange123 (Feb 2, 2016)

You should take a look at Furious S8, a 8 camera dash cam that I've been using for my Tesla, it works great so far, able to record surrounding of exterior and interior with sound. You can search for Furious S8 - FURIOUS SURVEILLANCE FROM 8 ANGLES AT A TIME via youtube to see it in action.


----------

